# What kind of diet do u think Sylvester Stallone uses?



## miamiguns (Sep 17, 2002)

His body fat must be low single digits.  Do you think u know what percentage of P/F/C he uses?  Lets all guess.

My guess is... Protein===70%
                      Fat======10%
                      Carbos=== 20%


----------



## Arnold (Sep 17, 2002)

not sure...but I am pretty sure he uses some "special supplements" when he gets into his Rambo physique.


----------



## Yanick (Sep 17, 2002)




----------



## Arnold (Sep 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Yanick *_



what does that mean?


----------



## Mudge (Sep 17, 2002)

LoL, at his age I wouldn't doubt it.


----------



## miamiguns (Sep 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> not sure...but I am pretty sure he uses some "special supplements" when he gets into his Rambo physique.



UR right about the supplements.  

For the amount of viens to be protruding across his chest,  diet is probably more of a factor.  JMHO.


----------



## Arnold (Sep 17, 2002)

I give Stallone all the credit in the world for having a physique like that at his age...and yes he must maintain a very strict diet when he prepares for movies like Rambo. 

However, I have also heard, and believe, that he uses drugs as well.  As far as the type of diet, I remember one time in a interview when he talked about it and he said it's extremely strict and low fat, I do not remember him saying that he used any type of "low carb" diet, but that was several years ago.

The point I was making with his drug use is that you can get into that kind of shape quite a bit eaier and quicker if you're taking steroids. To get that ripped naturally it would be a bit tougher and the dieting would be more strenous IMO.


----------



## Robboe (Sep 17, 2002)

Isn't it just raw eggs drunk out a glass?


----------



## Arnold (Sep 17, 2002)

no, that's what Rocky eats.


----------



## Robboe (Sep 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by miamiguns *_
> His body fat must be low single digits.  Do you think u know what percentage of P/F/C he uses?  Lets all guess.
> 
> My guess is... Protein===70%
> ...



70% protein, are you for real?!

Let's look at it like this:

If Sly was 150lbs, he'd need about 12 kcals per lb of bodyweight to maintain weight (theoretical concept of course, but for demonstrative purposes let's go with it). 

So let's say 150 x 12 = 1800.

70% of which is protein you reckon, that's (1800 x 0.7) 1260 kcals.

Divide this by 4 to get the amount of protein, which is 315 - quite a large amount by anyone's standards.

Sly is in fact closer to the 200lb mark in Rambo films i'm sure, but let's go with 180 for a closer to halfway mark.


so to maintain, 180 x 12 = 2160, x 0.7 = 1512, which, divided by 4 gives 378g protein.

And that's just to maintain.

If he wanted to add weight, say he goes for x15kcals per lb (again, theoretical, but you can maybe see where i'm coming from here).

So, 180 x 15 = 2700, x 0.7 = 1890/4 = 472.5g protein.

So now let me ask you, do you really think he's using 70% of his total calorie intake towards protein consumption?


----------



## Robboe (Sep 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> no, that's what Rocky eats.




You mean to say Rocky isn't a film about Sylvester Stallone?


----------



## miamiguns (Sep 17, 2002)

If Stallone juices its more like 252g of protein to sustain or gain.  JMHO


----------



## Robboe (Sep 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by miamiguns *_
> If Stallone juices its more like 252g of protein to sustain or gain.  JMHO




I disagree.

I'd say 264.45g protein just to "sustain or gain".


----------



## Arnold (Sep 17, 2002)

no way, 264.05g protein.


----------



## Robboe (Sep 17, 2002)

Ah, i can see your reasoning.

You win.


----------



## w8lifter (Sep 17, 2002)

LMFAO!


----------



## pete69 (Sep 17, 2002)

Well, I read that to prepare for Rocky III, when he got really ripped but small, he ate only 10egg whites a day. YES, I know, starvation, but thats just what I read in an interview a year or so ago. He trained under Franco Columbo and had him working his ass off.

And yes, he did take steroids. Theres also a rumor that he can't get it up anymore and needs to use a pump. And now, he's probably doing a body-for-life type diet b/c he's friends w/ Bill Phillips and was in the Body Of Work video. Bill said he consulted w/ him about his diet.


----------



## Arnold (Sep 17, 2002)

10 egg whites per day? and this is the diet Franco Columbo had him on?
I have a hard time believing that. Not only is that starvation, but how could he have retained any muscle?


----------



## Mudge (Sep 17, 2002)

"His diet" LoL... I doubt he's impotent from roids though, seriously. Yeah, 10 egg whites a day, thats unhealthy crap even I'd probably feel shitty like that.


----------



## Yanick (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> 
> 
> what does that mean?



I'm not sure


----------



## Duncan (Sep 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by pete69 *_
> He trained under Franco Columbo and had him working his ass off.
> 
> Theres also a rumor that he can't get it up anymore and needs to use a pump.




Maybe these two things are related.  If I had to be under Franco Columbo while he was working my ass off I bet I would not be able to get it up either.


----------



## pete69 (Sep 20, 2002)

LOL!!! That was good, totally didnt realize what I was saying. SO, the truth is out.


----------



## muscles85 (Aug 12, 2005)

*stallone's diet...*

I know for a fact how stallone prepared his physique for rambo 3 and rocky 4 especially for rambo 3.

He would train physically for 9 hrs a day, waking up at 3 am running 2hrs in the morning and doing 5 hrs of weights then finishing with another 2 hours of running.

He done this for 7 months in prep for  Rambo 3.

Daily he would consume 8 eggs, salads, 3kgs of steak (8lbs) and he would shoot decabol twice a day using 400ml per shot. Every 2nd day he would use cyclobenzanol shots to ease the use of the deca roids and then switch to winni pro v formulated anabolics using 600ml of it for every 2nd day!!

at 5"7 he got up to 143kgs (315lbs) he was super bulky but cut down to 105kgs (230Lbs). From 315 pounds he managed to get down to a super ripped 230 within 3 1/2 weeks.

I read this in an article he wrote for Flex a while back but its good.

~Muscles~


----------



## LAM (Aug 12, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> not sure...but I am pretty sure he uses some "special supplements" when he gets into his Rambo physique.



Sly definetly uses gear.  I used to work with a guy who did security for him.  he said there was always "goodies" in assorted vials stored in the refrigerator.


----------

